# Alphards



## dinko69 (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone know who makes Alphard reps and a link to them?


----------



## MOMO Vento 96 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Alphards (dinko69)*

no one makes alphard reps, and you best bet to find a set is searching the classifieds


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

the wheels are cheap enough no need for reps


----------



## XoCLAIMoX (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

chrome set in the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Alphards (dinko69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinko69* »_Does anyone know who makes Alphard reps and a link to them?

LOL..


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_the wheels are cheap enough no need for reps

No sense to make reps of something that is already flooding the market.. Get em with stretched tires mounted to you door for like $1600 if you play your cards right, not bad.


----------



## JakeG (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
No sense to make reps of something that is already flooding the market.. Get em with stretched tires mounted to you door for like $1600 if you play your cards right, not bad. 

that's 4.5 times more than i paid for my first set (before tires)


----------



## dinko69 (Jun 1, 2009)

I found a set for $750, the tires in Front are 255/40/18, while the Rears are 285/35/18; would they strecth or poke?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (dinko69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinko69* »_I found a set for $750, the tires in Front are 255/40/18, while the Rears are 285/35/18; would they strecth or poke?






























My uncle doesn't even run 285s on his 500whp Saleen.


----------



## MK3Serge (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (PSU)*

haha no stretch with those sizes..plenty of poke tho


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (dinko69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinko69* »_I found a set for $750, the tires in Front are 255/40/18, while the Rears are 285/35/18; would they strecth or poke?

as long as the wheels are in good shape, grip em up
yank the tires and post them up on craigslist
get new tires mounted
you may want to get hub rings.
stock lugs will work
bolt them on
you are all done and you have alphards on your vehicle
what suspension are you running?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (E. Gein)*

sport springs


----------



## dinko69 (Jun 1, 2009)

FK Silverlines


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (dinko69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinko69* »_I found a set for $750, the tires in Front are 255/40/18, while the Rears are 285/35/18; would they strecth or poke?

Holy meat sauce.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (dinko69)*

FKs FTMFW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinko69 (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gtiracer77 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (E. Gein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E. Gein* »_
as long as the wheels are in good shape, grip em up
yank the tires and post them up on craigslist
get new tires mounted
you may want to get hub rings.
stock lugs will work
bolt them on
you are all done and you have alphards on your vehicle
what suspension are you running?

I don't know what else you need to know...


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you can find replicas pretty easily actually..








google makes searching easy!


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_you can find replicas pretty easily actually..








google makes searching easy!

prove it


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (E. Gein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E. Gein* »_
prove it

+1


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

x2..haha


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://www.wheelsandcaps.com/c...lug=5








head halfway down the page. both 8.5 and 9.5 widths


_Modified by xZANEx at 4:53 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_http://wheelsandcaps.com/catal...B_230









You can get real ones for cheaper.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

edited the link.. i didnt say once that theyd be cheaper..


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_http://www.wheelsandcaps.com/c...lug=5








head halfway down the page. both 8.5 and 9.5 widths


i would put money on those being real since they are being sold individually


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_edited the link.. i didnt say once that theyd be cheaper.. 

no one said you did
in the event they were replicas, why would you spend more money on a replica when you could get the real thing cheaper?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

then i stand corrected.. i assumed they were replacements for like accidents.. etc.. and they were a real OEM product.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_then i stand corrected.. i assumed they were replacements for like accidents.. etc.. and they were a real OEM product. 

yeah, sites like the one you posted are usually sites that have 1 or 2 of a wheel in the event someone is looking for just 1 wheel that they jacked up


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

also that site has both reps and genuine wheels as seen in packages.. haha
http://www.wheelsandcaps.com/s...cials


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

same with http://www.finishlinewheels.com 



_Modified by xZANEx at 5:10 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

it's a good way to source four front sawblades


----------

